# Bowl turning- Preventing End Grain tearout



## southernclay (Jul 21, 2014)

I've not turned many bowls, 6 I think, all small (6-8").

I am having trouble with end grain tearout, not terrible but bad enough. Using round carbide tool mostly, I have read that scrapers can make tear out worse so assuming round carbide would fall closely to that category. 

So what do you do to prevent end grain tearout?

I've seen a video where the turner adds a little shellac and cuts out that helps, need to try that.

I don't have a bowl gouge, not opposed to one but I use carbide mostly so I don't have to sharpen. Hard to run the grinder with toddlers asleep :biggrin:

Thanks!


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Jul 21, 2014)

A bowl gouge with the right finishing techniques is the ticket I believe. And cutting in the right direction. 

 I'm still working on this issue myself but it's getting better.


----------



## Jim Burr (Jul 21, 2014)

Bowl gouge, fingernail grind with a sheer cut. Peels right off.


----------



## southernclay (Jul 21, 2014)

Thanks guys, would a 1/2" do the trick for the most part?


----------



## Jim Burr (Jul 21, 2014)

Sure...in this case, size doesn't matter, grind and presentation are key. Of course...stupid scary sharp is critical! Don't be afraid to get the 80 grit gouge out too!


----------



## southernclay (Jul 21, 2014)

Thanks Jim


----------



## KenV (Jul 21, 2014)

Shear scrape with a bowl gouge 3/8, 1/2, or 5/8 works with bigger sizes for bigger bowls.

For carbide,  the Hunter cup shaped cutters riding the bevel give slick end grain cuts.   #5 is the all around utility cutter, and #3 is good for smaller sizes.


----------



## Rick_G (Jul 21, 2014)

You can also use a scraper with a wire edge on it.  Lee Valley has a tool to put the edge on your scraper  Veritas® Scraper Burnisher for Turners - Lee Valley Tools
Sharpened with the wire edge you can take light shearing cuts with the scraper on about a 45 deg. angle


----------



## NittanyLion (Jul 21, 2014)

Using a bowl gouge, it's all in how you approach the wood with your tool.  Treat the bowl gouge like a skew using the sides at an angle.  There are many good videos on youtube....just search "end grain" turning.


----------



## Old Codger (Jul 21, 2014)

I'm with Rick on this one!  I use a large, heavy scraper to clear up as much tear out as I can and then use shellac wood sealer to help stand up the tear out and clean it up again prior to using a fine grade powered sandpaper disk to clean up the rest...  Take your time, and more time, and finally more time...  It will go away, any you'll be pleased with the final product.  Always difficult to get rid of tear out...always start with scary sharp tools and then proceed w/scraper if necessary...  Good luck and safe turning to you!


----------

